# Derelict cottage nr Attleborough, Norfolk



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

According to local information this small cottage was last inhabited three or four years ago. Did its owners have to move because of a fire that destroyed the roof timbers, or did the fire damage happen later or was it, perhaps, caused by an act of vandalism? Some of the furniture remains inside, and some other items, such as discarded tyres and old newspapers, plastic bags and empty gas bottles have been added to the various domestic paraphernalia strewn about on the floor of the still cheerfully painted rooms. Other visitors have left their rubbish in the surrounding garden, now a wilderness of brambles.


----------

